# Ok so my faith in a good DBZ LAM is aboslutly crushed( yes its still being made)



## Superrazien (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok so apparently James Wong got a hold of DBZ he is writing and director from what I here. People say this is from a reliable source but I can only hope its fake. James Wong gave descriptions of the characters. I warn you if your a DBZ fan this is hard to stomach.

I'll post the article followed by source.



> An old and trusted scooper named Tailgunner Joe has just dropped some info into my lap, and after taking a spin around Google, I'm convinced it's news: James Wong, formerly of The X-Files and the man behind Final Destination and The One, is writing and directing the live action version of Dragon Ball, which is going to go into production in Canada this November.
> 
> Included with the scoop was this casting breakdown; I know jack nor shit about Dragon Ball (is there supposed to be a Z in there?) or the characters, so it's up to you to figure out if what Wong et al are looking for fit the anime bill.
> 
> ...



been run through with a sword,


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Oct 2, 2007)

OH HELLLLLLLLLLLLLL NO!!


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

WHY WHY WHY

some things ARE NOT MEANT FOR LIVE ACTION.

This is one of them.
A HIGH SCHOOL STORY???? COME. ON. 

I'm going to shut up and jump off a bridge.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 2, 2007)

looks fake


----------



## Sub-Zero (Oct 2, 2007)

How would there ever be a good live action DBZ movie?  Nobody can scream that loud.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh please let this be fake...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 2, 2007)

This looks fake to me, but it's not just a rumour anymore that the live action movie is going ahead. I'm not interested in it right now, there's no way they'll do it as good as the anime deserves. If *this article is* true, it's setting up to be total garbage.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2007)

looks lame


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 2, 2007)

o god no....DBZ will be ruined if this shit is real


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like shit, im mad now i knew one was being made but srsly stay faithful to da plot prz.


----------



## Firestorm (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck no!!!!!
I think that this might ruin the DBZ name.
This might just suck.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 2, 2007)

goku in school lol...u know he would be behind in some grades


----------



## Goom (Oct 2, 2007)

please... no just no... why can't it be in the frieza saga or something.  SCHOOL wtf goku doesn't know shit.  Please be fake


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 2, 2007)

> [GOKU] 18 years old, Goku is considered uncool and unpopular at school,






BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks fake....


----------



## Shade (Oct 2, 2007)

I call BS.


----------



## Superrazien (Oct 3, 2007)

Shade said:


> I call BS.



I hope to god your right.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 3, 2007)

I really hope this is fake...I heard last month that they fast tracked the movie and I had some hope, but if these are the real character descriptions then this movie isn't going to be DB or DBZ it's going to be pure Hollywood crap.  IF you are going to adapt a manga to film then keep the stuff from the manga...if you think it's too fantastic then don't make it.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2007)

*This is totally a fake. From this point out, don't believe anything you hear about new Dragon Ball Z series coming out. It's all lies. The most that is being done know are remakes of the original japanese version, which really only changes language. People only keep talking about Dragon Ball Z and supposed new releases because it was so good. However, it's done and gone, just get over over it. A new generation of shows has taken over.*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 3, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *This is totally a fake. From this point out, don't believe anything you hear about new Dragon Ball Z series coming out. It's all lies. The most that is being done know are remakes of the original japanese version, which really only changes language. People only keep talking about Dragon Ball Z and supposed new releases because it was so good. However, it's done and gone, just get over over it. A new generation of shows has taken over.*



It's not a new series, it's a live-action movie. And it is confirmed.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 3, 2007)

the Divine Emperor said:


> *This is totally a fake. From this point out, don't believe anything you hear about new Dragon Ball Z series coming out. It's all lies. The most that is being done know are remakes of the original japanese version, which really only changes language. People only keep talking about Dragon Ball Z and supposed new releases because it was so good. However, it's done and gone, just get over over it. A new generation of shows has taken over.*



I know all the new rumors or different series are lies (and I know what a dubbed anime is); however, the live-action movie is not a rumor because Fox did purchase the rights and the rights to a website (dragonballz-movie.com and they keep renewing those rights) in 2002 and last month it was announced (at least from what I read) that Fox was fast tracking the movie (link) and now we get this news about a director....I just hope the news about the director is fake.


----------



## Dark Serge (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh man, sounds awesome...


----------



## FFLN (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that earlier... IT'S FREAKIN' HORRID!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reznor (Oct 3, 2007)

lol wtf.

Better be fake.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

Doing a movie based on a manga/anime that is already done and over with?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh god no... Please let this be fake. >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2007)

Couldn't stop laughing after reading the character descriptions. If this was true, it would be a bonafide train wreck


----------



## Snow (Oct 3, 2007)

Sound worse than the Super Mario Brothers Movie.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd rather have a One Piece or Naruto live action movie.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

> [GOKU] 18 years old, Goku is considered uncool and unpopular at school


After I read that, I needn't read the rest... if this is really legit, then DBZ LAM is going to suck. Watching it would be like shitting in a dirty toilet then eating your shit from there.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 4, 2007)

This is obviously fake.


----------



## Emery (Oct 4, 2007)

Toriyama-sama will commit hara-kiri after seeing his life's work ruined like this.










Hollywood kills people.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 4, 2007)

I would cry tears of blood if they cast someone like, Zac Efron for Goku.


----------



## Sean Connery (Oct 4, 2007)

I predict epic fail


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
WHY WHY WHY WHY
For James Wongs sake i hope its a fake


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2007)

they gonna ruin a legend


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 6, 2007)

If they could ruin Superman after Superman 2, they can definitely ruin Goku and DBZ.


----------



## Waluigi (Oct 6, 2007)

What.The.Flying.Fuck. This crap better be fake!


----------



## Nathan (Oct 6, 2007)

Lol this is funny.

Even if it is bad, it will attract a lot of money.


----------



## kulgan18 (Oct 7, 2007)

I been hearing about a DB like action since forever, Is this the real thing?.
Words cannot describe what fail this is.

Who the hell could even play goku?.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 7, 2007)

You actually had faith in this?!


----------



## Broleta (Oct 7, 2007)

"If Goku is a schoolboy, we riot"


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Oct 7, 2007)

they should just make another cartoon movie just make it super long, get all the same voices too not some gay shit.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2007)

i hope this is fake


----------



## Kreig (Oct 7, 2007)

If there is a God, he will let this be fake.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2007)

It doesn't even say Roshi is a perv :/

READ THE MANGA YOU FUCKTARD GET IT STRAIGHT OR DONT MAKE A MOVIE (That would phail anywayz)


----------

